# Lacrosse Razor Snake Boots Or Rocky's



## Farm (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay guys time to buy some snake boots and I'm either going with the lacrosse razors or the standard rocky low country's.  Thoughts or opinions?

Thanks

FARM


----------



## pnome (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got a pair of lacross snake boots, not the razor though.    The only complaint is they are not as comfortable as I had hoped they would be.  Otherwise they are fine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a pair of the LaCrosse Strikerz right before this past turkey season. I put em thru their paces and really like em. Comfortable, lightweight, and waterproof. Ain`t found a snake to test em on yet, but I`m sure they`ll do fine.


----------



## Dub (Sep 6, 2007)

I really like the look of those Razors.

Looked 'em up on their webpage....I don't see how you could go wrong there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2007)

go with the snakeboots that redhead makes from bps....the best boot i have ever worn.  they are as comfortable as my alpha burly sports and they also have the side zip, which makes things so much easier.  they are lightweight, waterproof, comfortable as all get out and have a zipper instead of laces.....to me, it was a no brainer.  i have owned lacrosse and rocky snake boots in the past, but i don't think i will ever buy anything other than the redhead boots.....i wore them during turkey season and scouting for deer and never even noticed them.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 6, 2007)

i have the rockies and really like um myself


----------



## pitbull (Sep 9, 2007)

Scent locks Dream Seasons..AWSOME & super light!! But pricey($159)


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the Redhead snake boots and I like them so far. I had a pair of rockies and they were the biggest pile of junk I have ever owned. They leaked right off the bat just walking thru dew covered grass. They replaced the rockies and the new ones weren't any better.


----------



## Hawire (Sep 9, 2007)

A little advice on the LaCrosse Razor, don't leave them in a storage shed or hot area. I just had a pair replaced because the glue let go on both boots. I had two boots and two boot soles. Lacrosse made them good. This was my second pair they made good. On the first pair the lugs broke off.


----------



## Farm (Sep 9, 2007)

Bought the razors, wore them all weekend and were suprisingly comfortable from the start.
FARM


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 9, 2007)

*I use*

Rocky's and I have snake chaps for the walk in and out.I can pop the chaps off and climb up into my stand and put them on when I get back down. Usually chaps make a lot of noise so not too good for bow stalking, OK for gun hunting. Chaps cover my entire leg. Then I put them away when its too cold for snakes. The new boots look nice I have not tried them likely wont


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 23, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> go with the snakeboots that redhead makes from bps....the best boot i have ever worn.  they are as comfortable as my alpha burly sports and they also have the side zip, which makes things so much easier.  they are lightweight, waterproof, comfortable as all get out and have a zipper instead of laces.....to me, it was a no brainer.  i have owned lacrosse and rocky snake boots in the past, but i don't think i will ever buy anything other than the redhead boots.....i wore them during turkey season and scouting for deer and never even noticed them.



I agree; get the Redhead Zip-Up Snake Boot! 

These boots are a breeze to put on, or take off, and they are VERYYY comfortable!!! *

I love mine!!! *


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 23, 2007)

i just bought a pair or the razors on sat in perry at the sports center and here is the best part $49.99 not sure if they were marked wrong but that is what i got theme for


----------



## kvistads (Nov 4, 2007)

CHIPPEWA!  The only way to go.  My Chippewa boots look good, wear good, and zip up from the back with an extra leather/velcro flap.  I can't believe ANYBODY makes them any better.  Very stylish looking boots with a small leather strap and buckle across the top of the boot much like the biker boots you see.  Paid around $100 for mine.  If you live in South GA like I do, you better have a pair.


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone make a rubber snake proof boot????


----------



## mapleman (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, the lacrosse alpha venom are rubber snake boots that are awesome! They will not drag your socks down like other rubber boots, but they cost around $160.00


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 4, 2007)

*Snake Boots*

Danner Pronghorn...pricey but great!


----------



## Hawghead (Nov 5, 2007)

Love my danner 16 snakeboots...liked em so much i bought a pair of pronghorns


----------



## woodies art (Nov 22, 2007)

Danner Sharptail best for me


----------

